# AMD Radeon HD 6450 2 monitors



## trickytree2005

Hi, bought a new computer (windows 7) that has a amd radeon hd 6450 graphics card, I am trying to add a second monitor but discovered that it has a DVI-D connection at the back (image 1)











I had a second monitor added to my older pc using a DVI-I adaptor so I bought a DVI-D 24+1 PIN MALE TO VGA FEMALE CONVERTER ADAPTER (image2) to connect the second monitor but nothing happens when I add the second one, I have also tried hooking up just one monitor using the DVI-D slot but no luck










*Just have a couple of questions*

Do I have the right adaptor for the job?
Is there any other way of connecting a second vga monitor to a dvi-d slot?

thanks


----------



## FanEAW

you should have the right adapter for the job, you can try with the HDMI


----------



## trickytree2005

FanEAW said:


> you should have the right adapter for the job, you can try with the HDMI


Could you let me know what I would need to use the HDMI slot?


----------



## FanEAW

a HDMI cable, plug in your second monitor with that, check first if your monitor accepts HDMI


----------



## trickytree2005

Don't think they do, all they have is a port for a VGA connection?

I'll have to try another dvi-d adaptor in that case


----------



## FanEAW

that could work, the current one you have is probably broken


----------



## trickytree2005

thanks for advice!!


----------



## FanEAW

your welcome, this has been solved i take it?


----------



## trickytree2005

Not solved fully, I tried a few different options but it looks like its not possible to use VGA with DVI-D

I have replaced the graphics card with one that has a DVI-I port and have the 2 monitor setup back again

Will just steer clear of graphic cards with DVI-D in future


----------



## srfox

I have a similar problem. I have a new Radeon HD 6450P-D3-460-FS card that I just installed in an existing system. I have my Desktop monitor connected to the DVI port and it works fine. I have a HDMI port left and a VGA port open. I tried to connect a second monitor to the VGA Port with an adapter cable to SVGA to go to my Karaoke system. The card will not recognize the second monitor at all.
I need to connect to SVGA for the second system as it is wired into my bar system.
Ideas?
Thanks in advance.


----------

